# Pantyliners



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Does anyone NOT wear pantyliners??? God, I don't feel dressed without them. I have definite stock in pantyliners! I seem to lubricate quite a bit; so I've always worn them. Isn't that the norm for females????Kotex is my favorite....


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Not me...I never wear pantyliners nor pads. I always feel like people can "hear" them or that I am wearing diapers.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Tracy wears them everyday, so you're not alone Patty. I could make other comments on this but I'll leave it there. Wes


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Go ahead Wes --- now I'm curious!! I don't want to feel like I'm an oddball because I lubricate a lot.


----------



## SunshineSheridan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi Patty!I'm a "juicy" one too! I've been wearing liners for about 20 years now. My husband loves me "juicy"!Sunshine


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Sunshine,I must admit, there are advantages to NEEDING pantyliners!


----------



## aYBPmom (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd be changing my undies every 10 minutes without pantyliners. I even need something a bit between pantyliners and pads on some days. When I'm ovulating is the worse...I'm one of those that is pre-menapause that has some spotting during that time. I'm thankful they came out with long pantyliners since stayfree quit making minipads.Ah, the life of a woman.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Ever had one go through the wash?Wes


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Oh yeah Wes, I've washed a few! They don't even fall apart!! I guess they're used to being absorbent!! (sp)


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I wear them sometimes.We all have different amounts of discharge that is normal for us. (I've never understood how some women can go commando, and I don't usually have enough for a pantyliner, but wouldn't want that on my pants!)I'm recalling a monologue from "The Vagina Monologues"... about The Flood. Just a kiss could bring on the flood for the woman telling her story.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

luna,It has to be a kiss from the right man!!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I wear them everyday. My periods have been very irregular , so I never know when it'll start , and I like to be prepared. Besides, it seems more sanitary wearing them.Jeanne


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I wear them everyday and so does my 17 year old daughter. Keeps me feeling fresher







Jleigh


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Patty,I know how you feel. I can't go a day without a pantyliner lol I feel uncomfortable without them! I lubercate pretty heavy myself,It's such a mess sometimes!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Haha, I thought it was just me! My roommates all thought it was weird that I wear one every day. If I don't, I just feel...incomplete or something ALL DAY. I carry extras all over in case I forget on my way out, lol. My favorite are Always Alldays- so comfortable and nice!!!


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

That is so interesting. I don't know a single person who wears pantyliners, and going commando when wearing a dress or something that is kind of see through is completely normal. Wow I feel stupid now.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

commando in a dress? I like this forum!







P.S. the above comment was to see if Canuck is still around. gotcha


----------



## paulad (May 2, 2003)

Visland,Don't feel stupid. I'm 40 years old and have been going commando for 20 years. Dresses or pants doesn't matter. Why? Yeast and bladder infections were a continuous problem for me and when someone suggest losing the panties I stopped wearing them and it worked. It takes getting used to and you have to be very concious of how you sit, walk etc. Free and BreezyPaula


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

paulad,Oh my God, I couldn't imagine wearing nothing! I would have ruined my clothes!


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I wear pantyliners almost every day. I say almost because sometimes wearing pantyliners creates a strong odor and I have to let the area "breathe". I also tend to discharge, especially the day after my BF and I have engaged in some hanky panky.


----------



## paulad (May 2, 2003)

Hi Patty,Only ruined one pair of pants, period started early.I do wear panties and even liners during the first few days of my period. If I have a doctor appointment I will wear them too because you never know how much they want you to take off. I've even had to stop and buy a pair on the way to the doctor because I forgot to put some on in the morning.Wes, My husband loves it, it WAS our little secret. Paula


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I dated a girl like that once, peeled her out of this pair of black skin tight jeans and HELLO, no panties??? I took a look in the jeans to see if I got them too but nope, she never had any to begin with. Kinda sexy. Of course from the above sentance I'm probably an impartial opinion, LOL.Wes


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Fancy meeting you here Wes...you seem to have such a curiosity about panty liners...do men wear them?I don't wear panty liners myself. I have never seemed to have a need for them. I tend to wear panty and hose all in one and the few times that I did attempt a panty liner...it did not seem to work out with the panty and hose all in one.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

oh you know me rita, can't stay away from a good pantyliner topic.


----------



## peppermintpatty (May 7, 2003)

I hate it when the edges curl up and the sticky stuff on the underside of the pantyliner adheres to the skin. Ouch! Reminds me of waxing.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I always wear them, and have always worn them.As for going without any underwear, that is the choice of the individual, but if you're wearing a dress and you sit on a seat and don't have underwear on , let's just say that I wouldn't want to sit on that seat after you did.Sorry no offense, but that sounds a little well, unsanitary to me.Jeanne


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I don't wear pantyliners because i douche everyday. Douching with just plain water has solved my problem completely. I feel yucky if i skip a day, my daughter does the same. Anyone try that?


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

jo-jo, I used to do that in my younger years but I still worn a pantyliner because that didn't stop me from lubricating sometime during the day. I used to douche with the warm water just to feel fresh, but was told in later years that that only added to my having vaginal infections. Another dr. told me that if God meant for us to douche he would have given us the equipment to do so and told me to stop douching. If semen never gets inside me, there is never an odor. I know it may seem unnatural for me not to want it inside me, but that's what works for me.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i know it's been forever since i last posted.. but.. i am happy to see this topic. i have worn panty liners every day since i was about 16. i can't imagine not wearing one every day. i did feel that was slightly abnormal though, until i saw this thread. thanks! now i am a proud panty-liner wearer!!


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

Oh my !I thought there was somthing wrong with me..but I guess I'm not alone.I've been wearing pantyliners everyday since I was maybe 15.I can't ,not wear them..I just get too wet.I wish I didn't have to wear them,but it's just normal to me,brush teeth,put on deoderant,moisturize,grab a pantyliner! lol


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Ok, I have never Douched in my life...I am not normal or what....I guess I always felt that if let your body handle itself naturally then it is best. I learned a long time ago that sometimes if you Douche too often it is not a good thing as it washes away your natural bacteria and makes you more prone to infections... I also don't take many bubble baths ( but I am a bath person) because they can wash away your good bacteria. I guess I have never had the need for pantyliners....I know most of my friends do but I never have.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

A couple of questions (sorry if too graphic)... I seem to continually get yeast infections. It's really uncomfortable, and I don't know what to do to stop it. I've tried all the over-the-counter stuff, and my doctor once gave me these suppository things, but nothing seems to work. It is getting very upsetting. My fiance thinks I am cheating on him







I did wera panty liners for a while, and then I seemed to get more infections. Is this normal?How do you douche? (sorry) no-one ever told me...kye


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

kye, be sure it's yeast and no a bacterial infection. The difference is that yeast has no odor and a bacterial infection has an odor.Recently, my gyn has given me a prescription for yeast called Gynazole, which is a one time application that stays in your body for days and works wonders. You might see if you can get a prescription -- it is expensive tho.Douching is very simple -- insert in vagina and squeeze fluids in until all gone. But, please don't get in the habit of douching or you will have far more problems with infections.


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

I am 21 and have been wearing pantyliners since i was about 15.







I always felt like such a weirdo. LIke I was the only one. they are so convienient.Okay, here's a problem. I've just gotten my first sort of "boyfriend". Anyways, we're messing around, he pulls down my underwear, and he doesn't know what it is.







I said nothing and he just tossed it aside and forgot about it. I was so embarrassed though. I mean he's been with quite a few girls. have they never worn pantyliners???? What should I do?







Now i've stopped wearing them because i don't want a repeat situation. lol


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

MND, As you can see from this thread, you're not weird for wearing pantyliners. I actually take great pride in having to wear them because there are plenty of females (in my age group anyway) who don't need them or need anything else (if you get my drift!). I'm just glad that my body has been very productive and I think it makes for a great sex life!A girl has to do what a girl has to do. I don't ever remember NOT wearing pantyliners. And, now that your BF has seen one, he'll get used to seeing it and will soon appreciate the fact that you wear them.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I wear them too. Living here with this hot weather all the time they make me feel fresher because I can change them and feel a little more comfortable. The greatest idea was panty liners for g strings!







I love them and they are comfortable even though they look like they are not. The ones with tiny wings are the ones I like.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I would have thought with Pantyliners one would sweat more..no?


----------

